# day fron HELL!!!



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just to let my friends on here know i wont be around much....jack has fallen out of a tree this afternoon.....he is in Leeds General Infirmary.....he has broken both wrists,and shattered some bones in his back....though his spine seems to be ok....thank god.....he fell about 30foot....i was with him....though we were in the middle of the woods....the air ambulance took him to hospital....his grandad is staying with him tonight....he is having surgery on his wrists tomorrow....he may never play rugby again...he will have both arms in full cast for at least 8 weeks and his wrists will need pinning and metal plates to keep them together....think im still in shock to be honest.....take care my friends speak soon...xxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I do hope he is okay and his surgery goes well. We will all be here for you if you need us xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG - poor jack and what a horrible shock for you all.
Wishing Jack a speedy recovery - my thoughts are with you.
Please keep us updated when you can.
Thank god for the air ambulance.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG Michelle

i really hope he makes a full recovery soon

sending hugs to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Wishing Jack all the best, They bounce back quick you know! Hopefully before you know it he'll be back up that bl**dy tree again.
DT


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks everyone....i still cant believe its happened.....only one of us could stay and jack wanted his grandad to stay....i really didnt want to leave him.....i have never been so scared in my life......


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh no I hope Jack makes a full recovery soon. I'm so sorry. I'm thinking of you and Jack and sending a huge cyber hug your way.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

oh man thats terrible! hope he heals up nice and quick, and i really hope it doesnt affect his rugby, he seemed very keen on it. 

wishing him well xx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Im really sorrt to hear about this Michelle, Hope he makes a full recovery, and surgery goes well.  Us boys and trees....


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun thats terrible!! i wish jack a speedy recovery x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Oooo, that sounds nasty. Wish him a speedy recovery from me.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG Michelle!
Big big hugs to you and Jack
What a massive shock for you both. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. Wishing Jack all the best with his surgery tomorrow, I do hope he makes a speedy recovery.
Please keep us updated when you can Michelle {{{hugs}}} xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

jacks grandad has just rung me...they have decided to operate on jacks wrists tonight....he goes into theatre in half an hour.....im just waiting for my mum to get here then im going back to the hospital....he will be in surgery for about 2 hours so i will be there when he comes round.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Us boys and trees....


It's like bees to honey...


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

oh poor Jack, my 16 year old badly broke his arm 9 weeks ago and had to have it plated , infact the day of his op was the same day lucy was mated, we were so upset as josh was due to start collage doing sports and fittness so he was really worried, he was in a lot of pain after the op but went on to suprise me on how quick he bounced back,he still needs pysio but is doing well, he has just been picked to play for an acadamy foodball team.

hope Your Jack will bounce back has quick, love and best wishes to you both. xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> jacks grandad has just rung me...they have decided to operate on jacks wrists tonight....he goes into theatre in half an hour.....im just waiting for my mum to get here then im going back to the hospital....he will be in surgery for about 2 hours so i will be there when he comes round.....


Good luck to Jack with his op tonight Michelle. Jack will love it that you're there with him when he comes round. Take care of yourself hunni and try to let us know how its gone when you can 
{{{{{hugs}}}}} xxxxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh Michelle , what a horrible shock it must have been for you both , sending great big hugs and wishing Jack all best wishes for the op tonight , and a very speedy recovery , hugs and lotsa love to you both , thinking of you all xxxxxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no 
I hope he has a speedy recovery, hope surgery goes well.

x x x


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

sending wishes for a speedy recovery..............


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Jack. While my heart goes out to you, please know that I shall say prayers tonight that the operation is successful.

Please don't worry too much about whether or not Jack will play rugby again, it is far too soon to make those kind of assumptions and as a rugby supporter I know of many boys who have come back after horrific injuries (far worse than Jack's) to play for their club and country, so don't give up on Jack's dream just yet, ok?

Hang in there Michelle, here for you xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Jack.

I hope his surgery went well last night and he'll soon be back to climbing trees again.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Hope Jacks surgery went well and that he continues to make a full recovery. Keep us updated when you can xxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope Jack's feeling at bit better today. Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

morning everyone....and thank you so much for your lovely messages and pm's.....

Jack had surgery...he was only in theatre for 1hour 20mins....he didnt need his wrists pinned or plated...they have put both wrists back in place and he has full casts on both arms.....keeping everything crossed they will mend themselves now.......jack came round ok and spoke for a bit.....i had to leave but jacks grandad is with him.....the doctors are going to see jack this morning about his results from the ct scan.....thats my main worry....im hoping to god his back will be ok.......i have been a home an hour...going to take brogan to school and go straight to the hospital.....

thanks again everyone.....


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my god that is like oh my god! It certainly isn't the best day is it? I really hope he is okay, if he can't play rugby again then . I really don't know what to say, hugs and kisses xxxx


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope everything goes ok today for you all, look after yourself Michelle. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG Michelle!!! How awful for you all, i hope jack makes a speedy recovery and he is playing rugby again. 

Sending you and jack a big hug xxxxxxx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

hope he feels better soon, he'll be up and about worring you again soon xxxx hugs xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Just to let my friends on here know i wont be around much....jack has fallen out of a tree this afternoon.....he is in Leeds General Infirmary.....he has broken both wrists,and shattered some bones in his back....though his spine seems to be ok....thank god.....he fell about 30foot....i was with him....though we were in the middle of the woods....the air ambulance took him to hospital....his grandad is staying with him tonight....he is having surgery on his wrists tomorrow....he may never play rugby again...he will have both arms in full cast for at least 8 weeks and his wrists will need pinning and metal plates to keep them together....think im still in shock to be honest.....take care my friends speak soon...xxxx


Gosh how awful 

Hope he makes a speedy recovery!! and thinking of you Michelle....jeeezus that must have been heartbreaking hun....take care..big hugs ...let us know how your all doing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> morning everyone....and thank you so much for your lovely messages and pm's.....
> 
> Jack had surgery...he was only in theatre for 1hour 20mins....he didnt need his wrists pinned or plated...they have put both wrists back in place and he has full casts on both arms.....keeping everything crossed they will mend themselves now.......jack came round ok and spoke for a bit.....i had to leave but jacks grandad is with him.....the doctors are going to see jack this morning about his results from the ct scan.....thats my main worry....im hoping to god his back will be ok.......i have been a home an hour...going to take brogan to school and go straight to the hospital.....
> 
> thanks again everyone.....


Thinking of you Michelle xx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to update us all Michelle
My thoughts are with you and Jack today and hoping that the results from the CT scan are fine.
Big hugs to you hunni and take care of yourself xxxxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Michelle i am so sorry i have only just seen your post, poor Jack that is terrible.
Sending positive thoughts to you, am thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope Jack is ok Michelle! sending my best wishes to you both xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> Just to let my friends on here know i wont be around much....jack has fallen out of a tree this afternoon.....he is in Leeds General Infirmary.....he has broken both wrists,and shattered some bones in his back....though his spine seems to be ok....thank god.....he fell about 30foot....i was with him....though we were in the middle of the woods....the air ambulance took him to hospital....his grandad is staying with him tonight....he is having surgery on his wrists tomorrow....he may never play rugby again...he will have both arms in full cast for at least 8 weeks and his wrists will need pinning and metal plates to keep them together....think im still in shock to be honest.....take care my friends speak soon...xxxx


So sorry to hear about jack michelle xx all my best wishes and hope he has a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you again everyone...jack now has to have a mri scan....the doctors are concerned about his back....both jacks grandad's are with jack(my dad and my step dad)...they suggested i pick Brogan up from school and bring her home.....got home and she has gone out to play.....so im sat drinking lots of coffee...waiting for the phone.....jack was more alert today....i gave him a wash,brushed his teeth for him and helped the nurse but him some clean pj's on....he can not do anything for himself...not even go to the loo....itch himself....feed himself....im just hoping his back is going to be ok.....so now im waiting for news...i spoke to jacks doctors who really are not telling us much...which is making me worry more....but i know he is in good hands.....

thank again everyone for all your kind words.....xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you again everyone...jack now has to have a mri scan....the doctors are concerned about his back....both jacks grandad's are with jack(my dad and my step dad)...they suggested i pick Brogan up from school and bring her home.....got home and she has gone out to play.....so im sat drinking lots of coffee...waiting for the phone.....jack was more alert today....i gave him a wash,brushed his teeth for him and helped the nurse but him some clean pj's on....he can not do anything for himself...not even go to the loo....itch himself....feed himself....im just hoping his back is going to be ok.....so now im waiting for news...i spoke to jacks doctors who really are not telling us much...which is making me worry more....but i know he is in good hands.....
> 
> thank again everyone for all your kind words.....xxxx


Aww Michelle
You must be worried out of your mind. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you again everyone...jack now has to have a mri scan....the doctors are concerned about his back....both jacks grandad's are with jack(my dad and my step dad)...they suggested i pick Brogan up from school and bring her home.....got home and she has gone out to play.....so im sat drinking lots of coffee...waiting for the phone.....jack was more alert today....i gave him a wash,brushed his teeth for him and helped the nurse but him some clean pj's on....he can not do anything for himself...not even go to the loo....itch himself....feed himself....im just hoping his back is going to be ok.....so now im waiting for news...i spoke to jacks doctors who really are not telling us much...which is making me worry more....but i know he is in good hands.....
> 
> thank again everyone for all your kind words.....xxxx


Im glad to hear this, Im sure he will make a speedy recovery....  What is an MRI scan... Is it when you go in that tunnel?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Michelle, I am keeping every part of my body crossed that Jack is okay. He needs to be okay! Wish I could hop on a train to Leeds (I could if I wanted actually...) and be there to help you .
You sound just like my mum when my sister cracked her hip...I never saw her for 3 days (my mum) because came in very late and left very early. 
xxxxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

sending all my love to you and jack.

xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

latest on Jack....jack doesnt need another scan....he is having a body brace made...which will be ready in 24-48hrs....he has actually broken both arms and only one wrist.....we were told two wrists....im going to spend the night with jack at the hospital....i really need to be with him....i have settled brogan she is in bed fast asleep....we think jack might be allowed home on sunday....goodnight everyone....and thank again...xxxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> latest on Jack....jack doesnt need another scan....he is having a body brace made...which will be ready in 24-48hrs....he has actually broken both arms and only one wrist.....we were told two wrists....im going to spend the night with jack at the hospital....i really need to be with him....i have settled brogan she is in bed fast asleep....we think jack might be allowed home on sunday....goodnight everyone....and thank again...xxxx


Hope that tonight goes alright and what is it with hospitals? Wrong again, but fingers crossed for you again and hoping Jack is alright, tell him I say hope he is better soon .
xxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> latest on Jack....jack doesnt need another scan....he is having a body brace made...which will be ready in 24-48hrs....he has actually broken both arms and only one wrist.....we were told two wrists....im going to spend the night with jack at the hospital....i really need to be with him....i have settled brogan she is in bed fast asleep....we think jack might be allowed home on sunday....goodnight everyone....and thank again...xxxx


Some good news xxxxxx

have a good night with jack xxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope i havn't missed you glad to hear it's good new's on Jack. call or txt me if you need someone to chat too tonight


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

If you need anything at all michelle, please let me know. 

Hope jack has some sleep tonight. xxxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> latest on Jack....jack doesnt need another scan....he is having a body brace made...which will be ready in 24-48hrs....he has actually broken both arms and only one wrist.....we were told two wrists....im going to spend the night with jack at the hospital....i really need to be with him....i have settled brogan she is in bed fast asleep....we think jack might be allowed home on sunday....goodnight everyone....and thank again...xxxx


That is really good news about the cast and possibly coming home.

Thank you Michelle for updating us like you have, I know you have more important things going on but thank you for taking the time xx

Continued prayers for Jack's recovery.

Take care Michelle xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh wow what a horrible thing to of happened poor lad, he must of been so frightened and you too. Hope everything is going to be ok. 2 Arms in plaster and a body cast too how awfull. xxxxxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats some good news Michelle, i really hope Jack is feeling a bit better soon and is allowed home, pool lad xxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Not been on long & went to bed early last night so i've only just seen the news about Jack - i'm sooo sorry to hear he's been in the wars Michelle.

I hope the news continues to be good and that he recovers as quickly as he can. Sending positive vibes to him whilst he's in hospital.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry, i have only just seen this thread, sorry to hear about jack but glad that things are looking a little better now, what a worry for you,take care


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> latest on Jack....jack doesnt need another scan....he is having a body brace made...which will be ready in 24-48hrs....he has actually broken both arms and only one wrist.....we were told two wrists....im going to spend the night with jack at the hospital....i really need to be with him....i have settled brogan she is in bed fast asleep....we think jack might be allowed home on sunday....goodnight everyone....and thank again...xxxx


Awww Michelle, you must be shattered {{{hugs}}} It's natural to want to spend the night with Jack, you two are very close and he'll need you more than ever in the coming weeks and you need to be close to him after the shock you've both had.
Good news about the cast though and the possibility of Jack coming home on Sunday.
I wish I lived closer so I could give you more support but you know where I am hunni.
Thinking of you both and sending positive vibes your way along with lots of hugs

Ellie xxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh god, how awful 

I really hope he makes a full recovery, you've said before how much Rugby means to him, lets hope he will be able to play again in time! Hope he's feeling better soon  you must have been worried sick when it happened, hugs for you xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

ooh thats nasty.. sorry to hear that, really hope hes ok xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Just caught up with the news. Got my fingers crossed that Jacks home sunday. Got your hands abit full for the next few weeks. Take care hon hopefully speak soon with some better news.


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

wishing you all the best sending hugs to jack take care michelle thinking of you


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Just to let my friends on here know i wont be around much....jack has fallen out of a tree this afternoon.....he is in Leeds General Infirmary.....he has broken both wrists,and shattered some bones in his back....though his spine seems to be ok....thank god.....he fell about 30foot....i was with him....though we were in the middle of the woods....the air ambulance took him to hospital....his grandad is staying with him tonight....he is having surgery on his wrists tomorrow....he may never play rugby again...he will have both arms in full cast for at least 8 weeks and his wrists will need pinning and metal plates to keep them together....think im still in shock to be honest.....take care my friends speak soon...xxxx


How awful for him and so frightening for you  I hope he makes a fast and good recovery hun xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

morning thanks again everyone for all your kind words.....jack slept most of the night....no change really....a spinal specialist is coming to see him this morning....i just called home to walk the dogs and take Brogan to school....speak soon..xxx


----------



## Furia (Sep 15, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> morning thanks again everyone for all your kind words.....jack slept most of the night....no change really....a spinal specialist is coming to see him this morning....i just called home to walk the dogs and take Brogan to school....speak soon..xxx


we'll all be thinking of you all, let us know how he is later


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't forget to get some rest yourself


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> morning thanks again everyone for all your kind words.....jack slept most of the night....no change really....a spinal specialist is coming to see him this morning....i just called home to walk the dogs and take Brogan to school....speak soon..xxx


Sleep is good your body repairs its self better if your relaxed, so make sure you have some time so you can do the same,


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> morning thanks again everyone for all your kind words.....jack slept most of the night....no change really....a spinal specialist is coming to see him this morning....i just called home to walk the dogs and take Brogan to school....speak soon..xxx


Thanks for updating us Michelle

Please try and get some rest yourself hunni. Thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I hope this morning's visit from the specialist was positive xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Jack is much more alert today, Physio are comming to get him out of bed so the spinal dr can see how his standing. That was from Michelle


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Jack is much more alert today, Physio are comming to get him out of bed so the spinal dr can see how his standing. That was from Michelle


That is excellent news x


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG i hope he's on the mend soon  xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Jack is much more alert today, Physio are comming to get him out of bed so the spinal dr can see how his standing. That was from Michelle


Good to hear, hopefully there will only be good reports


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> OMG i hope he's on the mend soon  xxx





bird said:


> Good to hear, hopefully there will only be good reports


She might be on herself soon, I got that message about 12ish sorry i was back at work and there internet was down


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats great news, thanks for the update....


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> She might be on herself soon, I got that message about 12ish sorry i was back at work and there internet was down


Thanks Badger'smum, don't worry about it being late.

Thinking of you Jack (be brave) and Michelle (stay strong) xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Know problem's just glad it was good news. I passed on everyone's love to her and Jack.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh Heavens I have just caught up with this thread,, I am so sorry, poor thing.

I have read the thread but i have the kids around has he broken his back then if he is having a body brace fitted,

Oh you must be beside yourself!!! 

Take care of yourself and I hope he gets fixed really soon


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Oh Heavens I have just caught up with this thread,, I am so sorry, poor thing.
> 
> I have read the thread but i have the kids around has he broken his back then if he is having a body brace fitted,
> 
> ...


I think Mechelle said he was having the brace fitted tomorrow, I forgot about your back may Mechelle could pm you if she need's any advice?. Or even just a chat to someone who's been through it


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Good wishes, hope everything is ok


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Jack is much more alert today, Physio are comming to get him out of bed so the spinal dr can see how his standing. That was from Michelle


Thanks for the update Chris 

Good news that Jack is more alert


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone....once again thanks for all the lovely messages....and offers of help....well jack is back to his cheeky self today....chatting up nurses and doctors...we have now found out today he has also broke his thumb...it didnt show up on the x ray....showed up slightly on the ct scan...but clear on the mri scan....the doctors seem bit concerned over jacks thumb..he may need pins putting in till it heals then the pins will be removed.....things were going well until the spinal team and physio came to see jack....before they can fit his body brace he need to be able to stand up for 20mins....jack managed 3 mins the first time and 5 mins the second time before his legs gave way....we have been told today again that jack probably wont play rugby again but....jack knows nothing of this and to be honest all that is important right now is getting jack walking again.....

I have been told i have to stay at home tonight and go to bed!!!! dont think i have still really taken in whats happening.....


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....once again thanks for all the lovely messages....and offers of help....well jack is back to his cheeky self today....chatting up nurses and doctors...we have now found out today he has also broke his thumb...it didnt show up on the x ray....showed up slightly on the ct scan...but clear on the mri scan....the doctors seem bit concerned over jacks thumb..he may need pins putting in till it heals then the pins will be removed.....things were going well until the spinal team and physio came to see jack....before they can fit his body brace he need to be able to stand up for 20mins....jack managed 3 mins the first time and 5 mins the second time before his legs gave way....we have been told today again that jack probably wont play rugby again but....jack knows nothing of this and to be honest all that is important right now is getting jack walking again.....
> 
> I have been told i have to stay at home tonight and go to bed!!!! dont think i have still really taken in whats happening.....


Oh my bless him I really do have my fingers crossed that he can play rugby again, he'd be really heartbroken! I really hope he is getting better as soon as possible, it's horrible to hear of him this way Michelle.

You do need to get some rest, he is in good hands xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Jacks in good hands and its early days yet give another day or so and he'll probably do the 20mins no bother  and yes as hard as it is you must get some rest also hon or you'll be neither use nor ornament to anyone. Have a glass of something nice and GET SOME SLEEP.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....once again thanks for all the lovely messages....and offers of help....well jack is back to his cheeky self today....chatting up nurses and doctors...we have now found out today he has also broke his thumb...it didnt show up on the x ray....showed up slightly on the ct scan...but clear on the mri scan....the doctors seem bit concerned over jacks thumb..he may need pins putting in till it heals then the pins will be removed.....things were going well until the spinal team and physio came to see jack....before they can fit his body brace he need to be able to stand up for 20mins....jack managed 3 mins the first time and 5 mins the second time before his legs gave way....we have been told today again that jack probably wont play rugby again but....jack knows nothing of this and to be honest all that is important right now is getting jack walking again.....
> 
> I have been told i have to stay at home tonight and go to bed!!!! dont think i have still really taken in whats happening.....


Ouch and more ouch

Im sure he will manage the full 20 mins soon.

Its a shame about rugby but as you said the main thing is getting him back on his feet again.

yes you need some sleep xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....once again thanks for all the lovely messages....and offers of help....well jack is back to his cheeky self today....chatting up nurses and doctors...we have now found out today he has also broke his thumb...it didnt show up on the x ray....showed up slightly on the ct scan...but clear on the mri scan....the doctors seem bit concerned over jacks thumb..he may need pins putting in till it heals then the pins will be removed.....things were going well until the spinal team and physio came to see jack....before they can fit his body brace he need to be able to stand up for 20mins....jack managed 3 mins the first time and 5 mins the second time before his legs gave way....we have been told today again that jack probably wont play rugby again but....jack knows nothing of this and to be honest all that is important right now is getting jack walking again.....
> 
> I have been told i have to stay at home tonight and go to bed!!!! dont think i have still really taken in whats happening.....


It's early days yet for Jack Michelle, he will still be weak, give him another couple of days and he'll do it.

Jack is a bright boy and he may just figure it out for himself that he may never play rugby again and you may have to prepare yourself for that hunni. But I really hope he will be able to, I know how much he loves it.

As hard as it may be you really do have to get some rest Michelle or you will be no good for Jack or Brogan and you need to stay strong for them.

Big hugs to you and Jack, you are both in my thoughts and prayers xxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone....what lovely lovely people you all are.....its lovely people who i have never met before offering to help....thank you so much....i really really do appreciate it.....my dad is with jack tonight so i know he will be ok.....i just keep telling myself it only happened two days ago....and it could of been so much worse....though i cant help think if only i had sent both jack and brogan to school it wouldnt of happened.....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thanks everyone....what lovely lovely people you all are.....its lovely people who i have never met before offering to help....thank you so much....i really really do appreciate it.....my dad is with jack tonight so i know he will be ok.....i just keep telling myself it only happened two days ago....and it could of been so much worse....though i cant help think if only i had sent both jack and brogan to school it wouldnt of happened.....


Dont start with the what ifs coz it will drive you crazy. Just remember hes still here chatting up the girls lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thanks everyone....what lovely lovely people you all are.....its lovely people who i have never met before offering to help....thank you so much....i really really do appreciate it.....my dad is with jack tonight so i know he will be ok.....i just keep telling myself it only happened two days ago....and it could of been so much worse....though i cant help think if only i had sent both jack and brogan to school it wouldnt of happened.....


Don't put any blame on you Michelle! Don't! It is not your fault and just an accident, please please please don't start blaming yourself. You are a great mum to those kids and it is NOT your fault.

Come on, I need my mother-in-law back to her old self  xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thanks everyone....what lovely lovely people you all are.....its lovely people who i have never met before offering to help....thank you so much....i really really do appreciate it.....my dad is with jack tonight so i know he will be ok.....i just keep telling myself it only happened two days ago....and it could of been so much worse....though i cant help think if only i had sent both jack and brogan to school it wouldnt of happened.....


I agree with Ria, what-ifs will drive you crazy so don't go there. It is not your fault so no use blaming yourself, you are a brilliant Mum and I know how much you adore Jack and Brogan. It's happened, and it could have been a lot worse hunni.

You're still in shock yourself Michelle, please try and get some rest xxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Don't put any blame on you Michelle! Don't! It is not your fault and just an accident, please please please don't start blaming yourself. You are a great mum to those kids and it is NOT your fault.
> 
> Come on, I need my mother-in-law back to her old self  xxx


awww bless you are an angel.....i see you have a boyfriend....im really pleased for you sweetie...i hope he is nice and treats you like a princess.....xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Dont start with the what ifs coz it will drive you crazy. Just remember hes still here chatting up the girls lol





Classyellie said:


> I agree with Ria, what-ifs will drive you crazy so don't go there. It is not your fault so no use blaming yourself, you are a brilliant Mum and I know how much you adore Jack and Brogan. It's happened, and it could have been a lot worse hunni.
> 
> You're still in shock yourself Michelle, please try and get some rest xxxxx


thank you...thats all i seem to say to everyone lately....im wide awake to be honest...though a few times today i was tempted to jump on the spare bed in jacks ward....xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> awww bless you are an angel.....i see you have a boyfriend....im really pleased for you sweetie...i hope he is nice and treats you like a princess.....xxx


Awww don't make me blush honestly :blushing:. I have been told he's a bit of a cheater so I really hope he's not. I'll be proper gutted. He's my first boyfriend in quite a while :blushing:.

If he doesn't, I presume he has you to answer too xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you...thats all i seem to say to everyone lately....im wide awake to be honest...though a few times today i was tempted to jump on the spare bed in jacks ward....xxx


I would have just done it lol xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I would have just done it lol xxx


lol... .....


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thanks everyone....what lovely lovely people you all are.....its lovely people who i have never met before offering to help....thank you so much....i really really do appreciate it.....my dad is with jack tonight so i know he will be ok.....i just keep telling myself it only happened two days ago....and it could of been so much worse....though i cant help think if only i had sent both jack and brogan to school it wouldnt of happened.....


Michelle, Dont blame yourself. You're a great mum, any son would be happy to have you!  I hope Jack gets better soon. And i say again, Dont blame yourself. You're a great member on the forum, so i can see how you would be off the forum!  xxxxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi Michelle, just agreeing with what others saying, please please do not blame your self, it was an accident and nothing you could of done, i hope that jack improves as each day goes by, and that you are able to get rest, take care, you and jack will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Accidents happen dont blame yourself although i know as mother its inbuilt in your brain lol 


I hope surgry goes well tomorrow and Jack is ok.xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Michelle, Dont blame yourself. You're a great mum, any son would be happy to have you!  I hope Jack gets better soon. And i say again, Dont blame yourself. You're a great member on the forum, so i can see how you would be off the forum!  xxxxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxx


thank you master james.....i have said this before but your an absolut credit to your parents james....i bet they are so proud of you......xxxxx


brackensmom said:


> hi Michelle, just agreeing with what others saying, please please do not blame your self, it was an accident and nothing you could of done, i hope that jack improves as each day goes by, and that you are able to get rest, take care, you and jack will be in my prayers tonight.


thank you so much for everything.....you too are a very special lady.....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

right im going in the shower then going to bed.....night everyone and 
THANK YOU ALL....XXXX


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> right im going in the shower then going to bed.....night everyone and
> THANK YOU ALL....XXXX


Night Michelle, have a great relaxing shower.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope Jack is doing well and you get good news on everything....Jill


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I've missed you again Michelle but i was thinking of you and Jack when i wasn't busy working today. I'm hope the brace works for Jack and that the thumb is sorted out soon.

Its a real shame about the rugby but i'm sure, given time, he will find another sport that he is able to do in time. Just look at the baseball player that lost his leg & now he plays golf (without a prosthetic leg!!). 

Take care, & please know, that although i'm not on here during the day/ early evening, you are still both in my thoughts.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Michelle just catching up i am really sorry about your lovely son Jack.
Please send him my best and i am thinking of you all.xxx
Get well soon Jack.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh my god. I've only just seen this thread. How awful.

I hope everything goes well for you. 

The spinal doctors at the infirmary are great. They will have him mended in no time (speaking from experience)

I'm in leeds too, if you need anything i'm happy to help 

Take care hun xx Get some rest


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for keeping us updated.
Sounds like Jack is in safe hands.
Thinking of you both. Make sure you look after yourself.
Wishing Jack a speedy recovery


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

*(((Michelle)))* I hope you slept well and got some much deserved rest.

I'm so pleased to hear that Jack is getting back to his cheeky self  it's always a good sign when that happens.

Sorry to hear about the setback with his thumb. As for the brace and having to stand, being a fit young lad will be a positive for him.

You, Jack and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi how is he doing today? & how are you coping? Keep us informed, even though you must be running around like a maniac. hhhuuuuuuggs.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got this txt. Got to be the worst day ever,Jack's wired up to machine's.And he need's surgery on his left hand as it's not gone back correctly. They are trying to get him into theatre today. 

What ever they must all be going through My heart goes out too them all


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Just got this txt. Got to be the worst day ever,Jack's wired up to machine's.And he need's surgery on his left hand as it's not gone back correctly. They are trying to get him into theatre today.
> 
> What ever they must all be going through My heart goes out too them all


Oh no! 

My heart goes out to Michelle and Jack, and Brogan too. I just wish there was something I could do to help them all


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh michelle, i just wanted to say i hopw Jack is home soon hun.xxxxxx AND*


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Well please can you tell her how many FRIENDS she has on this forum, and that we are all thinking of her, jack and her family.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Well please can you tell her how many FRIENDS she has on this forum, and that we are all thinking of her, jack and her family.


I've just sent her a nice txt from all of us


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just sent her a nice txt from all of us


Good, thank you xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just sent her a nice txt from all of us


Thanks Christine


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Just got this txt. Got to be the worst day ever,Jack's wired up to machine's.And he need's surgery on his left hand as it's not gone back correctly. They are trying to get him into theatre today.
> 
> What ever they must all be going through My heart goes out too them all


Oh no. I have a little message for Michelle. The message is. I'm thinking of her and Jack and Brogen. I want her to know we will always be here for her. I really wish I lived right near her. I really want to help her but I can't because I'm too far away. there must be something I can do.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just sent her a nice txt from all of us


Thank you, Chris xx

Prayers that the surgery goes smoothly.

Thinking of you and sending hugs* (((michelle)))*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh bugger
Prays and thoughts for Michelle and her family.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just sent her a nice txt from all of us


Thanks Christine, thoughts and prayers for Jack, Michelle and Brogan.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Jack is having his op tomorrow!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

She must be going through hell


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go to Michelle, Jack and Brogan. She must be going through such a tough time, and im just hoping Jack gets better soon!  Michelle, We all love you on the forum, and i think you dont realise what a valued member you are. We all love you!  xxxxxx



Badger's Mum said:


> James is having his op tomorrow!


Do you mean Jack?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> James is having his op tomorrow!


Did you mean to say Jack is having the op tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Michelle we are all here for you when you need us. We are here to hold your hand and help you through this.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> My thoughts and prayers go to Michelle, Jack and Brogan. She must be going through such a tough time, and im just hoping Jack gets better soon!  Michelle, We all love you on the forum, and i think you dont realise what a valued member you are. We all love you!  xxxxxx
> 
> Do you mean Jack?


:blushing::blushing: Sorry yes


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> :blushing::blushing: Sorry yes


It's ok we knew what you meant. Thanks for the update.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone....i really really want to say a huge THANK YOU to every single person that has posted,sent pm,,sent me their own telephone numbers and even texted and rang me....to the fantastic members that have so kindly offered to travel to Leeds to help....it really means the world to me and you dont know how much i appreciate it....

Well its been a long night and day today....i ended up spending the night with Jack as his pulse dropped....though he has been checked today and its ok....when he sleeps his pulse does drop lower than your average person but the hospital are not worried....

we found out today jack needs his thumb,wrist and arm pinning....his left one...he is hopefully having surgery tomorrow....he went for an x ray just before i left to check his right arm is healing ok....fingers crossed the results will be good....he has had physio helping him stand today....i asked why he has to be able to stand for 20mins...the reason being is the body brace/cast is moulded to his shape and it takes 20 mins to set ...so thats the reason why he needs to be able to stand for 20 mins...hopefully he will be coming home on monday....jack will have to wear the body brace for around four months....

Jack wasnt happy today as he had a science lesson....he thought he had escaped school...but sadly hospital have tutors...obviously jack cant wright but he did listen and the teacher was lovely...so thats all i really know.....tho things will of changed by tomorrow more than likely...the hospital,doctors etc have been fantastic...so for now we are just taking one day at a time....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....i really really want to say a huge THANK YOU to every single person that has posted,sent pm,,sent me their own telephone numbers and even texted and rang me....to the fantastic members that have so kindly offered to travel to Leeds to help....it really means the world to me and you dont know how much i appreciate it....
> 
> Well its been a long night and day today....i ended up spending the night with Jack as his pulse dropped....though he has been checked today and its ok....when he sleeps his pulse does drop lower than your average person but the hospital are not worried....
> 
> ...


Im glad all seems to be going well. I bet he was gutted when the teacher went in pmsl


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im glad all seems to be going well. I bet he was gutted when the teacher went in pmsl


i think he was shocked more than anything....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Poor Jack I'd loved to have seen his face when the teacher walked in


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Poor Jack I'd loved to have seen his face when the teacher walked in


jack thought he was a doctor to start with...then the teacher pulled out a load of test tubes.....


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....i really really want to say a huge THANK YOU to every single person that has posted,sent pm,,sent me their own telephone numbers and even texted and rang me....to the fantastic members that have so kindly offered to travel to Leeds to help....it really means the world to me and you dont know how much i appreciate it....
> 
> Well its been a long night and day today....i ended up spending the night with Jack as his pulse dropped....though he has been checked today and its ok....when he sleeps his pulse does drop lower than your average person but the hospital are not worried....
> 
> ...


Thats great to hear!  I bet his face was picture perfect when that teacher walked in! LOL....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

im just going to see him quickly or dont think i will be able to sleep....my mum is with jack at the hospital..but im picking her up and brogan is staying at my mums tonight.....i feel a bit guilty as i could actually stay with jack tonight....though my step dad is staying so i can go to bed....


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh I do hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> im just going to see him quickly or dont think i will be able to sleep....my mum is with jack at the hospital..but im picking her up and brogan is staying at my mums tonight.....i feel a bit guilty as i could actually stay with jack tonight....though my step dad is staying so i can go to bed....


don't feel guilty, you need to look after yourself as much as jack and brogan... sending all my love to you all

xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> im just going to see him quickly or dont think i will be able to sleep....my mum is with jack at the hospital..but im picking her up and brogan is staying at my mums tonight.....i feel a bit guilty as i could actually stay with jack tonight....though my step dad is staying so i can go to bed....


Michelle you need your sleep hon, for when Jack comes home. 
Would have loved to be a fly on the wall when the teacher walked in and Jack realised who he was.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Big hugs for Jack don't squeeze to hard...Jill


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> im just going to see him quickly or dont think i will be able to sleep....my mum is with jack at the hospital..but im picking her up and brogan is staying at my mums tonight.....i feel a bit guilty as i could actually stay with jack tonight....though my step dad is staying so i can go to bed....


Its probably natural for you to feel guilty - you are his mother and you want to be looking after him like you would do at home. Its good that you've got someone that can be there for him whilst you rest.

Guess the lessons stop Jack from being bored - probably kept his mind off of things as well. Hope the surgery goes well tomorrow.

Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

It sounds as though he's coping with it really well and it's great to hear he's improving! Hope all goes well with the operation, thinking of you all  xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....i really really want to say a huge THANK YOU to every single person that has posted,sent pm,,sent me their own telephone numbers and even texted and rang me....to the fantastic members that have so kindly offered to travel to Leeds to help....it really means the world to me and you dont know how much i appreciate it....
> 
> Well its been a long night and day today....i ended up spending the night with Jack as his pulse dropped....though he has been checked today and its ok....when he sleeps his pulse does drop lower than your average person but the hospital are not worried....
> 
> ...


I want you to know we are all here for you when you need us. We are here to hold your hand and help you Brogen and Jack get through this.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hope all goes well with surgery tomorrow, we are all here for you, thinking of you.


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

sending hugs to you hope all goes well with jack take care


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....i really really want to say a huge THANK YOU to every single person that has posted,sent pm,,sent me their own telephone numbers and even texted and rang me....to the fantastic members that have so kindly offered to travel to Leeds to help....it really means the world to me and you dont know how much i appreciate it....
> 
> Well its been a long night and day today....i ended up spending the night with Jack as his pulse dropped....though he has been checked today and its ok....when he sleeps his pulse does drop lower than your average person but the hospital are not worried....
> 
> ...


I hope the surgery goes well for Jack tomorrow Michelle. I would have loved to have seen his face when he realised he hadn't escaped his science lesson  It sounds like he is coping well at the moment though.

Please know that we are all thinking of you all and if you need anything - just ask. You are a much loved and valuable member of this forum and there are many of us who feel so helpless as we would dearly love to help in some way.

After I told my Jack about this he asked I could help by having your dogs until Jack gets home bless him 

Big (but gentle) hugs to all of you xxxxxx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

GE WIZZ that brought tears to my eyes at just the thought! 8 weeks 2 arms full cast.....i feel for you as a mum there! 

good luck, i hope hes back on his feet shortly, and thank god his back seems to be ok.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Jack had his op this morning. It went well


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Jack had his op this morning. It went well


thanks christine, glad it all went well.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Only just caught up with this thread, been away at shows for a little while - Michelle I hope all goes well for you not going to be easy been there a little way with OH beginning of the year - keep smiling hun 

best wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> thanks christine, glad it all went well.


I'll let you know if i hear anymore


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Jack had his op this morning. It went well


That is excellent newes x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone...thank you again to you all....well jack went down to theatre this morning about 8am....he has had both wrists pinned....surgery went well.....hopefully the bones will now stay in place....jacks back on morphine just until tomorrow....he was very sleepy....im staying at home tonight my mum is staying with jack.....

I had intended to get some sleep last night but.....this wonderful,fab lady kept me on the phone from just after 9pm until after 3am.... but it was just what i needed so thank you 

The doctors are hoping to get jack standing tomorrow......ready for monday....then he will have his body cast made and fingers crossed he will be home monday.....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thank you again to you all....well jack went down to theatre this morning about 8am....he has had both wrists pinned....surgery went well.....hopefully the bones will now stay in place....jacks back on morphine just until tomorrow....he was very sleepy....im staying at home tonight my mum is staying with jack.....
> 
> I had intended to get some sleep last night but.....this wonderful,fab lady kept me on the phone from just after 9pm until after 3am.... but it was just what i needed so thank you
> 
> The doctors are hoping to get jack standing tomorrow......ready for monday....then he will have his body cast made and fingers crossed he will be home monday.....


Evening

Im glad the op went well. PMSL Christine did mention you was on the phone for hours lol

Bet you cant wait to get him home x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good news about the surgery - fingers crossed his hands and wrists heal quickly.
Jack is a young, strong and fit boy I'm sure they'll be able to fit his cast very soon and get him on the mend and home with you.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Im glad the op went well. PMSL Christine did mention you was on the phone for hours lol
> 
> Bet you cant wait to get him home x


Hi Ria....if only we could of had a three way conversation last night....we would of wanted you there.....
I cant wait to have jack back but im also worried to death as i know how hard its going to be.....jack cant do anything for himself....but i have fantastic parents so im sure we will manage....and to be honest with all the appointments he has we will spend most of our time at the hospital.....


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thank you again to you all....well jack went down to theatre this morning about 8am....he has had both wrists pinned....surgery went well.....hopefully the bones will now stay in place....jacks back on morphine just until tomorrow....he was very sleepy....im staying at home tonight my mum is staying with jack.....
> 
> I had intended to get some sleep last night but.....this wonderful,fab lady kept me on the phone from just after 9pm until after 3am.... but it was just what i needed so thank you
> 
> The doctors are hoping to get jack standing tomorrow......ready for monday....then he will have his body cast made and fingers crossed he will be home monday.....


Im glad the OP went well!  Lol, Christine did mention something about that phone call.... :001_tt2: I bet she cheered you up! :smilewinkgrin: Im sure tomorrow will go well, and i hope Jack gets better soon!  And try and not get caught up with phone calls tonight, you need a rest!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Good news about the surgery - fingers crossed his hands and wrists heal quickly.
> Jack is a young, strong and fit boy I'm sure they'll be able to fit his cast very soon and get him on the mend and home with you.


thank you....i cant wait to have him home though im bit nervous...but im sure we will manage.....i hope!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi Ria....if only we could of had a three way conversation last night....we would of wanted you there.....
> I cant wait to have jack back but im also worried to death as i know how hard its going to be.....jack cant do anything for himself....but i have fantastic parents so im sure we will manage....and to be honest with all the appointments he has we will spend most of our time at the hospital.....


I would love to have been there

Im sure you will all cope as you do have a fantastic support group and if i was closer i would be more then happy to help xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im glad the OP went well!  Lol, Christine did mention something about that phone call.... :001_tt2: I bet she cheered you up! :smilewinkgrin: Im sure tomorrow will go well, and i hope Jack gets better soon!  And try and not get caught up with phone calls tonight, you need a rest!


im ringing you tonight young james..... :001_tt2: christine was an angel its just what i needed......have not laughed past few days but made up for it last night.....

im going to say it again james your a fab lad......if only all boys same age as you were like you......you really are a good lad....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I would love to have been there
> 
> Im sure you will all cope as you do have a fantastic support group and if i was closer i would be more then happy to help xx


thank you loads....xxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> im ringing you tonight young james..... :001_tt2: christine was an angel its just what i needed......have not laughed past few days but made up for it last night.....
> 
> im going to say it again james your a fab lad......if only all boys same age as you were like you......you really are a good lad....xxxx


Ha ha, Ill be asleep after X-Factor... :001_tt2: :blushing: I like to try my best, and help were i can!  Remember, if you need anyone to have a text or a chat to, im here....  xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Just having a quick pop online at grandma's house. Fingers crossed everything heals quickly, and hope he is home by Monday.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> thank you....i cant wait to have him home though im bit nervous...but im sure we will manage.....i hope!!


I'm sure you will - it's amazing what we can do when needed, with a bit of support you'll be fine. The hardest thing will be keeping him entertained.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thank you again to you all....well jack went down to theatre this morning about 8am....he has had both wrists pinned....surgery went well.....hopefully the bones will now stay in place....jacks back on morphine just until tomorrow....he was very sleepy....im staying at home tonight my mum is staying with jack.....
> 
> I had intended to get some sleep last night but.....this wonderful,fab lady kept me on the phone from just after 9pm until after 3am.... but it was just what i needed so thank you
> 
> The doctors are hoping to get jack standing tomorrow......ready for monday....then he will have his body cast made and fingers crossed he will be home monday.....


No thank you my throat's sore from talking and laughing so much. Glad Jack's doing well


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi michelle nice to hear from you, glad all went well with op, and hope that tomorrow goes well for also,


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

you will cope fantastically when he is home, you are a really strong, amazing person. 

If you ever need anything please just ask.

xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Ha ha, Ill be asleep after X-Factor... :001_tt2: :blushing: I like to try my best, and help were i can!  Remember, if you need anyone to have a text or a chat to, im here....  xxx


think i will be asleep before x factor finishes.....thank you james.....i could give you a squeeze.....i think jack will join the forum to keep him busy....so i will introduce you....just dont be leading him astray....


Inca's Mum said:


> Just having a quick pop online at grandma's house. Fingers crossed everything heals quickly, and hope he is home by Monday.


thank you jess...your another fab young person too....


Fleur said:


> I'm sure you will - it's amazing what we can do when needed, with a bit of support you'll be fine. The hardest thing will be keeping him entertained.


the hardest thing is going to be frustration for jack...because he is so active i just know he is going to find it so so hard....and he has to take things slow.....he will be having a tutor at home so that will keep him busy....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> No thank you my throat's sore from talking and laughing so much. Glad Jack's doing well


your just a nutter...but the bestest nutter in the world....and you know i love you loads...


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Michelle

Great news that the op went ok. Naughty Christine, telling you to rest & then keeping you up. Bet she was a real tonic for you.

I'm running out of things to cross here, fingers, toes, legs, hoping that Jack comes home on Monday.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck Michelle and it is going to be hard but he will learn to work his way around things one of the best things I had here when OH broke his back was a toddler drinking cup that was non leak as he was flat on his back and found it hard to drink from anything else 

Keep smiling and you need to keep your pecker up to cope with Jack and his frustration  you can do it got loads of us behind you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> your just a nutter...but the bestest nutter in the world....and you know i love you loads...


Will agree with that I have met her pmsl


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> think i will be asleep before x factor finishes.....thank you james.....i could give you a squeeze.....i think jack will join the forum to keep him busy....so i will introduce you....just dont be leading him astray....
> 
> thank you jess...your another fab young person too....
> 
> the hardest thing is going to be frustration for jack...because he is so active i just know he is going to find it so so hard....and he has to take things slow.....he will be having a tutor at home so that will keep him busy....


Michelle, Would i really lead him astray?  :001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> hi michelle nice to hear from you, glad all went well with op, and hope that tomorrow goes well for also,


thank you so much too...thank you for offering your help...it really does mean the world to me.....xxxx


mumof5 said:


> you will cope fantastically when he is home, you are a really strong, amazing person.
> 
> If you ever need anything please just ask.
> 
> xxx


thank you your also another fab person.....and thank you for your lovely post etc.....its means the world xxxx
it might sound strange but all of you have been a massive help....and it really really has ment the world to me.....your a fab bunch of people...xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> Will agree with that I have met her pmsl


I know Christine said...your another member i would love to meet....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> I know Christine said...your another member i would love to meet....


wasnt far from you yesterday was up on Wetherby racecourse


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Michelle, Would i really lead him astray?  :001_tt2:


as long as you dont go climbing tree's together i dont mind.....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> wasnt far from you yesterday was up on Wetherby racecourse


ahh no not far away at all...only about 30mins drive.....were you at the races...? or was it a dog show...?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> as long as you dont go climbing tree's together i dont mind.....


Lol, We will stay safe, and play a good ol' game of ruggers... Im useless at football.... :blushing:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> ahh no not far away at all...only about 30mins drive.....were you at the races...? or was it a dog show...?


dog show stayed overnight in peckfield, south Milford


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> dog show stayed overnight in peckfield, south Milford


how did you do at the show...?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> how did you do at the show...?


not one of the best days lol Clover had a fourth, but had a nice break cos we went early on Thursday via Birmingham to pick up my mothers friend


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> I know Christine said...your another member i would love to meet....


I'm glad the operation went well Michelle. By the way I've got your copy of Nova dragons hero. I promised you I would get it. Theres something for you to look forward to hearing. I just need to get it signed for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

tashi said:


> not one of the best days lol Clover had a fourth, but had a nice break cos we went early on Thursday via Birmingham to pick up my mothers friend


Hello Tashi how are you?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> not one of the best days lol Clover had a fourth, but had a nice break cos we went early on Thursday via Birmingham to pick up my mothers friend


a fourth is still super...and even better if you had a nice break....


danielled said:


> I'm glad the operation went well Michelle. By the way I've got your copy of Nova dragons hero. I promised you I would get it. Theres something for you to look forward to hearing. I just need to get it signed for you.


thank you miss glam......i will look forward to hearing the cd...thank you very much....xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> a fourth is still super...and even better if you had a nice break....
> 
> thank you miss glam......i will look forward to hearing the cd...thank you very much....xx


Your welcome. Another bit of good news for you. I have been accepted on an IT course and start on wednseday.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Your welcome. Another bit of good news for you. I have been accepted on an IT course and start on wednseday.


well done danielle...im so pleased for you.... i could do with going on IT course.....hope it goes well for you danielle....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> well done danielle...im so pleased for you.... i could do with going on IT course.....hope it goes well for you danielle....


I will let you know and keep you updated.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thank you again to you all....well jack went down to theatre this morning about 8am....he has had both wrists pinned....surgery went well.....hopefully the bones will now stay in place....jacks back on morphine just until tomorrow....he was very sleepy....im staying at home tonight my mum is staying with jack.....
> 
> I had intended to get some sleep last night but.....this wonderful,fab lady kept me on the phone from just after 9pm until after 3am.... but it was just what i needed so thank you
> 
> The doctors are hoping to get jack standing tomorrow......ready for monday....then he will have his body cast made and fingers crossed he will be home monday.....


Ooop sorry Michelle I missed this yesterday :blushing:

I'm so pleased Jacks op went well  Fingers and paws crossed here that Jack will be home Monday xxx

Christine did mention that she'd kept you up  lol

Sending you the very warmest hugs to you both xxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Jack stood for 8min's today Michelle had a good night's sleep. so good news all round


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Jack stood for 8min's today Michelle had a good night's sleep. so good news all round


Brilliant news - thanks for the update Christine.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Brilliant news - thanks for the update Christine.


No problem Just glad it's good news


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> No problem Just glad it's good news


Let's hope it continues and that he can make the 20 mins soon for the back brace.

Sending lots of positive thoughts & gentle hugs your way Michelle.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

oh my god poor thing hope he recovers soon x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Jack stood for 8min's today Michelle had a good night's sleep. so good news all round


That's great news, Jack is a real fighter, he'll be standing 20 mins soon.

Thx for the update.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Right i thought Michelle was going to be on to update. so this is what i heard last.jack picking maltesers up to get his fingers moving and hes just eaten 2 jaffa cakes on his own. I'm there were any left for Jack


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Right i thought Michelle was going to be on to update. so this is what i heard last.jack picking maltesers up to get his fingers moving and hes just eaten 2 jaffa cakes on his own. I'm there were any left for Jack


oh good, thanks for update, when is he due to have brace fitted?


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Right i thought Michelle was going to be on to update. so this is what i heard last.jack picking maltesers up to get his fingers moving and hes just eaten 2 jaffa cakes on his own. I'm there were any left for Jack


Maltesers and Jaffa Cakes - i'm very jealous.:drool: Sounds like a good hospital diet to me.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> oh good, thanks for update, when is he due to have brace fitted?


I'm not shaw i think it should be tomorrow.



JoWDC said:


> Maltesers and Jaffa Cakes - i'm very jealous.:drool: Sounds like a good hospital diet to me.


 mmmm i'm shocked there were any left


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

that is excellent news xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Just read all the updates and wow how scary for you but im glad hes getting on the mend now and hopefully be home a.s.a.p xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone...thanks for the updates christine.....had a really good day with jack....we had him standing four times and he can just about stand for the 20mins.....he is booked to have his body brace fitted tomorrow.....hopefully he will be home tomorrow.....we have been doing little exercises to get his fingers moving today....yep i was teasing him with the maltesers......he has eaten loads today and hes been his usual cheeky self.....my dad is staying with him tonight...thanks again everyone...xxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thanks for the updates christine.....had a really good day with jack....we had him standing four times and he can just about stand for the 20mins.....he is booked to have his body brace fitted tomorrow.....hopefully he will be home tomorrow.....we have been doing little exercises to get his fingers moving today....yep i was teasing him with the maltesers......he has eaten loads today and hes been his usual cheeky self.....my dad is staying with him tonight...thanks again everyone...xxxx


Brilliant news Michelle. Lets have a party tomorrow night to celebrate his homecoming.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Brilliant news Michelle. Lets have a party tomorrow night to celebrate his homecoming.


you dont know how much i need a drink......just cant wait to get jack home.....im sure he will recover quicker at home......


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thanks for the updates christine.....had a really good day with jack....we had him standing four times and he can just about stand for the 20mins.....he is booked to have his body brace fitted tomorrow.....hopefully he will be home tomorrow.....we have been doing little exercises to get his fingers moving today....yep i was teasing him with the maltesers......he has eaten loads today and hes been his usual cheeky self.....my dad is staying with him tonight...thanks again everyone...xxxx


Its really good to hear that he is on the road to recovery. Did you not want to share your jammie dodgers????


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its really good to hear that he is on the road to recovery. Did you not want to share your jammie dodgers????


thank sweetie....nope not sharing...and i even pinched a couple of his maltesers......


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thanks for the updates christine.....had a really good day with jack....we had him standing four times and he can just about stand for the 20mins.....he is booked to have his body brace fitted tomorrow.....hopefully he will be home tomorrow.....we have been doing little exercises to get his fingers moving today....yep i was teasing him with the maltesers......he has eaten loads today and hes been his usual cheeky self.....my dad is staying with him tonight...thanks again everyone...xxxx


That's fantastic news Michelle.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> That's fantastic news Michelle.


thank you miss glam...cant wait to have jack home.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

so glad to hear he is doing ok - how are you though


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you miss glam...cant wait to have jack home.....


Your welcome.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thanks for the updates christine.....had a really good day with jack....we had him standing four times and he can just about stand for the 20mins.....he is booked to have his body brace fitted tomorrow.....hopefully he will be home tomorrow.....we have been doing little exercises to get his fingers moving today....yep i was teasing him with the maltesers......he has eaten loads today and hes been his usual cheeky self.....my dad is staying with him tonight...thanks again everyone...xxxx


Thats great news. I hope he comes home soon!  I hope he enjoyed his jaffa cakes, bet he was well chuffed! :smilewinkgrin: And i bet if you get Jack onto here, he will get really addicted..... :001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> you dont know how much i need a drink......just cant wait to get jack home.....im sure he will recover quicker at home......


I know he will recover quicker at home - you will both be more relaxed and he will be surrounded by the people, and animals, that love him.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> you dont know how much i need a drink......just cant wait to get jack home.....im sure he will recover quicker at home......


I agree he will be better at home.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi michelle, great news yes will recover quicker at home, fingers and toes crossed for him coming home tomorrow.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> so glad to hear he is doing ok - how are you though


thank Tashi though good question not sure how i am to be honest......but we are just taking one day at a time.....i know its going to be hard for us all but im sure we will manage....


Baby Bordie said:


> Thats great news. I hope he comes home soon!  I hope he enjoyed his jaffa cakes, bet he was well chuffed! :smilewinkgrin: And i bet if you get Jack onto here, he will get really addicted..... :001_tt2:


jack loves food....though usually he is a health freak...so its nice to see him treating himself to chocolate..and biscuits and not worrying....its going to be so hard for jack not being able to do anything phsyical so im going to have to think of ways to kieep busy....obviously pf will keep him entertained....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> I know he will recover quicker at home - you will both be more relaxed and he will be surrounded by the people, and animals, that love him.





Badger's Mum said:


> I agree he will be better at home.





brackensmom said:


> hi michelle, great news yes will recover quicker at home, fingers and toes crossed for him coming home tomorrow.


we are getting a wheel chair so i will be able to take him out for some fresh air too....and take him to see his friends etc.....he is hoping to go to Old Trafford next week Leeds Rhino's are playing so im trying to get best tickets....i think if he can get in his own bed too...he will sleep better.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> thank Tashi though good question not sure how i am to be honest......but we are just taking one day at a time.....i know its going to be hard for us all but im sure we will manage....
> 
> jack loves food....though usually he is a health freak...so its nice to see him treating himself to chocolate..and biscuits and not worrying....its going to be so hard for jack not being able to do anything phsyical so im going to have to think of ways to kieep busy....obviously pf will keep him entertained....


You need to look after yourself as well, it takes it out of you both mentally and physically, take your time and you will count to 10 more times than you can think about - saying that you know that we are all here for you whenever you need to scream 

Give Jack our love from here and yes hopefully we will keep him amused


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> we are getting a wheel chair so i will be able to take him out for some fresh air too....and take him to see his friends etc.....he is hoping to go to Old Trafford next week Leeds Rhino's are playing so im trying to get best tickets....i think if he can get in his own bed too...he will sleep better.....


Ring them at Old Trafford and explain I used to with Tiny and the rugby in Cardiff and they were always really obliging


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> You need to look after yourself as well, it takes it out of you both mentally and physically, take your time and you will count to 10 more times than you can think about - saying that you know that we are all here for you whenever you need to scream
> 
> Give Jack our love from here and yes hopefully we will keep him amused


I agree with you Tashi I hope we keep Jack amused too.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> You need to look after yourself as well, it takes it out of you both mentally and physically, take your time and you will count to 10 more times than you can think about - saying that you know that we are all here for you whenever you need to scream
> 
> Give Jack our love from here and yes hopefully we will keep him amused





tashi said:


> Ring them at Old Trafford and explain I used to with Tiny and the rugby in Cardiff and they were always really obliging


Thanks Tashi as much as this forum has its ups and downs i have realised there are some fantastic members on here....


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thanks Tashi as much as this forum has its ups and downs i have realised there are some fantastic members on here....


Yes I agree there are some fantastic members on here. I've met some great friends on here and they include you and Christine. I'm glad I met you.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

tashi said:


> You need to look after yourself as well, it takes it out of you both mentally and physically, take your time and you will count to 10 more times than you can think about - saying that you know that we are all here for you whenever you need to scream That is so right.
> 
> Give Jack our love from here and yes hopefully we will keep him amused





animallover111 said:


> Thanks Tashi as much as this forum has its ups and downs i have realised there are some fantastic members on here....


Yeah and your one of em


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Yes I agree there are some fantastic members on here. I've met some great friens on here and they include you and Christine. I'm glad I met you.


thanks danielle your a good friend too....i feel bad as i have not really had time to thank everyone properly....its been a massive help the support from members on here...


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah and your one of em


aww thanks you know i love you...and Badger..... xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks danielle your a good friend too....i feel bad as i have not really had time to thank everyone properly....its been a massive help the support from members on here...


Don't feel bad. I know you are thankful to us all and so does everybody else and you keep us updated. I think everybody will agree with me on this that we know you are greatful. We are here for you. Remember that. By the way the band say hello to you all. They wish you all the best.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Don't feel bad. I know you are thankful to us all and so does everybody else and you keep us updated. I think everybody will agree with me on this that we know you are greatful. We are here for you. Remember that. By the way the band say hello to you all. They wish you all the best.


thanks danielle....i have just noticed look how many posts you have made...your heading towards 2000....


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks danielle....i have just noticed look how many posts you have made...your heading towards 2000....


Am I? Already? Whoooa.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone...thanks for the updates christine.....had a really good day with jack....we had him standing four times and he can just about stand for the 20mins.....he is booked to have his body brace fitted tomorrow.....hopefully he will be home tomorrow.....we have been doing little exercises to get his fingers moving today....yep i was teasing him with the maltesers......he has eaten loads today and hes been his usual cheeky self.....my dad is staying with him tonight...thanks again everyone...xxxx


Aww bless him  So so happy that he can now stand for the required 20 mins and hopefully be back home with you tomorrow  

He'll feel even better once he's home Michelle and so will you having him there. Just get Jack onto here when he's home - we'll give him a few laughs  

You are all in my thoughts constantly Michelle

Gentle hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Aww bless him  So so happy that he can now stand for the required 20 mins and hopefully be back home with you tomorrow
> 
> He'll feel even better once he's home Michelle and so will you having him there. Just get Jack onto here when he's home - we'll give him a few laughs
> 
> ...


Thank you Ellie....you have all been a huge help....xxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

quick up date jacks slept all night....my dad took him some rugby dvds so jack was pleased....fingers crossed everyone jack is coming home today.....

HAVE A SUPER DAY EVERYONE....XXXX


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> quick up date jacks slept all night....my dad took him some rugby dvds so jack was pleased....fingers crossed everyone jack is coming home today.....
> 
> HAVE A SUPER DAY EVERYONE....XXXX


Glad he had a good night, I've got everything crossed for him


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

I have got everything crossed that Jack can come home today.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I went away for the weekend so have just caught up.

Prayers that everything goes ok today. I'm so pleased to hear that Jack is on the mend despite the pinning operation.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi ya michelle, got my fingers crossed for Jack coming home today so he can be with his mum. xxxxxx thinking of you.*


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed her that Jack can come home today Michelle  Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Everything crossed that Jack can come home Michelle. xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Michelle might be on later. But just too let you all no Jack will be home tomorrow


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Michelle might be on later. But just too let you all no Jack will be home tomorrow


Thats great news, cant wait to hear from her.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Michelle might be on later. But just too let you all no Jack will be home tomorrow


Yay!!!! Brilliant news


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about jacks fall hope he's feeling better soon (look after yourself too, mums always run themselves ragged when kids are hurt or ill)


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks everyone AGAIN.....had a very good day with jack....he will be home tomorrow....transport has been arranged for tomorrow afternoon.....my mums staying with jack tonight....im getting the house ready...jack will be living in the living room....which will be easier for us all.....jack had a maths lesson today he tried kidding he was asleep...but mum didnt let him get away with it....evil mum....  xxxx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks everyone AGAIN.....had a very good day with jack....he will be home tomorrow....transport has been arranged for tomorrow afternoon.....my mums staying with jack tonight....im getting the house ready...jack will be living in the living room....which will be easier for us all.....jack had a maths lesson today he tried kidding he was asleep...but mum didnt let him get away with it....evil mum....  xxxx


this is great news michelle so pleased, LOL at Jack pretending to be asleep, sort of thing my daughter would do specially if it was maths not her favorite.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats fantastic news  bet you are all so pleased.

If you ever need anything please just ask


xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks everyone AGAIN.....had a very good day with jack....he will be home tomorrow....transport has been arranged for tomorrow afternoon.....my mums staying with jack tonight....im getting the house ready...jack will be living in the living room....which will be easier for us all.....jack had a maths lesson today he tried kidding he was asleep...but mum didnt let him get away with it....evil mum....  xxxx


Glad well enough to be cheeky


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks everyone AGAIN.....had a very good day with jack....he will be home tomorrow....transport has been arranged for tomorrow afternoon.....my mums staying with jack tonight....im getting the house ready...jack will be living in the living room....which will be easier for us all.....jack had a maths lesson today he tried kidding he was asleep...but mum didnt let him get away with it....evil mum....  xxxx


Lol, Thats great news. I would have passed out, screw falling asleep! :001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks everyone....still along way to go....but cant wait to get jack home....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks everyone AGAIN.....had a very good day with jack....he will be home tomorrow....transport has been arranged for tomorrow afternoon.....my mums staying with jack tonight....im getting the house ready...jack will be living in the living room....which will be easier for us all.....jack had a maths lesson today he tried kidding he was asleep...but mum didnt let him get away with it....evil mum....  xxxx


That is the best news ever Michelle. I bet you are all relieved. 
Tried sleeping pmsl xxxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad to hear Jack is coming home tomorrow.



He must be feeling a bit better if he's pretending to be asleep to avoid maths.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Glad to hear Jack is coming home tomorrow.
> 
> He must be feeling a bit better if he's pretending to be asleep to avoid maths.


thank you....the teacher was no way leaving without giving jack his maths lesson....

How is Ben after falling off his scooter....?


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Shame on your Mum - he's ill so i think he's got a good reason to miss the maths lesson myself.

Party's postponed until tomorrow night then?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Shame on your Mum - he's ill so i think he's got a good reason to miss the maths lesson myself.
> 
> Party's postponed until tomorrow night then?


party is def on tomorrow.....sshhhh dont let jack read you think he should miss maths...he will want you all siding with him.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks everyone AGAIN.....had a very good day with jack....he will be home tomorrow....transport has been arranged for tomorrow afternoon.....my mums staying with jack tonight....im getting the house ready...jack will be living in the living room....which will be easier for us all.....jack had a maths lesson today he tried kidding he was asleep...but mum didnt let him get away with it....evil mum....  xxxx


Thats great news.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> thank you....the teacher was no way leaving without giving jack his maths lesson....
> 
> How is Ben after falling off his scooter....?


Thanks for asking he's ok now apart from a slightly battered ego The scabs are coming of and they are driving him mad itching. But nothing compared to Jack's injuries.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Thanks for asking he's ok now apart from a slightly battered ego The scabs are coming of and they are driving him mad itching. But nothing compared to Jack's injuries.


Really pleased Ben is going to be ok.....i just keep thinking it could of been so much worse....its probably the same with you....we are just taking one day at a time....


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Really pleased Ben is going to be ok.....i just keep thinking it could of been so much worse....its probably the same with you....we are just taking one day at a time....


I'm so glad Jack is coming home tomorrow. How are you.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm so glad Jack is coming home tomorrow. How are you.


Hi danielle...im good thanks...just looking forward to jack coming home....how are you miss glam....


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi danielle...im good thanks...just looking forward to jack coming home....how are you miss glam....


I twisted my ankle yesterday so that's sore but I'm ok.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I twisted my ankle yesterday so that's sore but I'm ok.


i should call you Miss Accident too..... at least your ok.....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Shame on your Mum - he's ill so i think he's got a good reason to miss the maths lesson myself.
> 
> Party's postponed until tomorrow night then?


 tell the truth it was YOU not your mum


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> i should call you Miss Accident too..... at least your ok.....


Make that Miss Accident prone haha.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks everyone AGAIN.....had a very good day with jack....he will be home tomorrow....transport has been arranged for tomorrow afternoon.....my mums staying with jack tonight....im getting the house ready...jack will be living in the living room....which will be easier for us all.....jack had a maths lesson today he tried kidding he was asleep...but mum didnt let him get away with it....evil mum....  xxxx


Michelle that is brilliant news!!! The healing can start in ernest once he's a home environment with his family   I'm so happy for you 

Lol at pretending he was asleep  He's obviously feeling better 



animallover111 said:


> party is def on tomorrow.....sshhhh dont let jack read you think he should miss maths...he will want you all siding with him.....


Lol...wait until he gets on here with us lot


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic news that Jack will be home tomorrow. Just don't eat all his maltesers 
Sounds like you are ready for him to come home 
I'm sure he'll make a speedier recovery at home - just make sure you look after yourself as well. 
Make use of the wheel chair, my youngest was in a full leg cast for nearly 4 months and the wheel chair was a godsend as she is an active girl and to be able to get out and about really helped her.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Has the countdown to Jack coming home started yet?


Hope it all goes well and he's soon better bet he'll be sad to be leaving the nurses he's been chatting up


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hope all goes well with bringing Jack home today Michelle xxx

Have you managed to rearrange the living room ready for him? And bought him a bell to ring when he wants you to get him something?


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

morning everyone.....spoke to my mum jacks had a good nights sleep...he has to go down to theatre to check his body brace fits perfect at 9.30.....then an ambulance is booked for this afternoon.....so he could be home anytime after 1pm.....im letting Brogan stay at home today as she has only seen him for 10mins since last tuesday.....and they have missed each other like mad.....they will be arguing within 5 mins more than likely....we have made a big banner to put on the front of our house......for jack he loves all the fuss.....i was very artistic bought a double white sheet...and kids paints it looks fab.....got lots of maltesers in for jack.....and me.....xxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad for you that Jack will be home today.....Jill


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Glad for you that Jack will be home today.....Jill


thank you so much...xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It's lovely that Brogan can be home to welcome him, sounds like he's got a great homecoming arranged I'm sure he'll love the banner.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

So pleased to hear the very good news that Jack is coming home today 

Did someone mention a party? I'd better go and dig out that bunting


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So pleased to hear the Jack is coming home today Michelle  xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Is Jack home now Michelle? If so, did he like all the attention


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Look who is home.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> Look who is home.....


looks surprisingly well for what he has been through


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats great news, he looks shattered!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> looks surprisingly well for what he has been through


Tashi he is doing fantastic...phsyio said he was recovering better than ever....only thing is he want to be up and about....and he has been told to rest.....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Thats great news, he looks shattered!


He looks like a fairy with his bright pink corset!!! he thinks the girls will love it.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> Tashi he is doing fantastic...phsyio said he was recovering better than ever....only thing is he want to be up and about....and he has been told to rest.....


tell him that from one broken back to another - rest now or suffer later


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> tell him that from one broken back to another - rest now or suffer later


Thanks Tashi have just shown him....the phsyio said if he takes his time....not to rush anything his back will mend....and as im not allowing him off the bed...he has no choice....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> Thanks Tashi have just shown him....the phsyio said if he takes his time....not to rush anything his back will mend....and as im not allowing him off the bed...he has no choice....


tell him if he dont listen you will tie him to it lol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> He looks like a fairy with his bright pink corset!!! he thinks the girls will love it.....


Lol, It will be an excuse to take off his top... So all the girls can "Sign" it! :001_tt2: I'd use that excuse, and when it comes off, he can say do you want to sign my cast, *rips the shirt off* omg, didnt realise it had been taken off....


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks good - tell him to take Tashi's advice she knows better than anyone.



















You must be so happy to have him home - tell him we love his pink cast


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, It will be an excuse to take off his top... So all the girls can "Sign" it! :001_tt2: I'd use that excuse, and when it comes off, he can say do you want to sign my cast, *rips the shirt off* omg, didnt realise it had been taken off....


PMSL....you think just like jack.....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fleur said:


> He looks good - tell him to take Tashi's advice she knows better than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you fleur....he keeps nagging for me to try wash his hair...as he hasnt been able to wash it for a week!!!and he is quite obsessed with his hair....im not risking getting the cast wet though...as it will go soggy and be a trip back to hospital.....really pleased just to have him home....

Tashi suggested a babies non leak cup...i got him one...and what a god send...he can use it himself....not sure if you want to know but....jack had his first pooh...yep i had to wipe his bum........we just laughed so wasnt that bad....


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you fleur....he keeps nagging for me to try wash his hair...as he hasnt been able to wash it for a week!!!and he is quite obsessed with his hair....im not risking getting the cast wet though...as it will go soggy and be a trip back to hospital.....really pleased just to have him home....
> 
> Tashi suggested a babies non leak cup...i got him one...and what a god send...he can use it himself....not sure if you want to know but....jack had his first pooh...yep i had to wipe his bum........we just laughed so wasnt that bad....


Lmao, its all fun from now.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing  :blushing: I'm not sure Jack would be pleased your telling us this.
However it's another small achievment and at least you could both laugh about it. 
Sounds like he is in good humour which will help his recovery.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Brilliant to see Jack home 

Rest up Jack and make sure to let your mam do her thing (tlc) ... so you can get back to doing yours


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

It's so good to see Jack home Michelle   
Not too sure he'll appreciate what you've been telling us though 

*JACK....*


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, its all fun from now.... :001_tt2:


Mmmm not sure about fun james!!!! 


Fleur said:


> Thanks for sharing  :blushing: I'm not sure Jack would be pleased your telling us this.
> However it's another small achievment and at least you could both laugh about it.
> Sounds like he is in good humour which will help his recovery.


He has asked me to text my mum etc so they know hes been to the loo.... he hadnt been in a week... 


westie~ma said:


> Brilliant to see Jack home
> 
> Rest up Jack and make sure to let your mam do her thing (tlc) ... so you can get back to doing yours


thank you....its really odd as he is back to himself personality wise...cheeky etc....but then he cant do anything obviously....though i am pretty sure with jacks attitude he will def be back playing rugby....he might miss this season...but he will be back.... xxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> It's so good to see Jack home Michelle
> Not too sure he'll appreciate what you've been telling us though
> 
> *JACK....*


Thanks Ellie.....we are all thrilled to have him home....tho if he calls me slave again im going to knock him out!!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you....its really odd as he is back to himself personality wise...cheeky etc....but then he cant do anything obviously....though i am pretty sure with jacks attitude he will def be back playing rugby....he might miss this season...but he will be back.... xxxxx


I'm sure he will, too. As long as he takes his time and isn't in too much of a rush to get better. You got a little fighter there xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I'm sure he will, too. As long as he takes his time and isn't in too much of a rush to get better. You got a little fighter there xx


Thank you....it could of been so much worse...it could of killed him....but he knows just how lucky he is....to be honest to start we didnt know if he would ever walk again....xxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SOOOO pleased he's back home what a time you've had, he will go from strength to strength now he's back home. So ironic all the worries our rugby playing sons cause us and then something happens like this and totally unrelated, well it just goes to show accidents happen anywhere and when you leasts expect it.

Look after him and yourself and ime sure he will be giving you the run around soon. Good luck, take care.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I know, it could have been so much worse (dread to think about that tbh ) and although he still has a long way to go, I'm sure he will be back playing to his best within a couple of seasons.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> SOOOO pleased he's back home what a time you've had, he will go from strength to strength now he's back home. So ironic all the worries our rugby playing sons cause us and then something happens like this and totally unrelated, well it just goes to show accidents happen anywhere and when you leasts expect it.
> 
> Look after him and yourself and ime sure he will be giving you the run around soon. Good luck, take care.


thank you....its amazing how many people thought it was rugby related.....but no climbing tree's!!!.....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> I know, it could have been so much worse (dread to think about that tbh ) and although he still has a long way to go, I'm sure he will be back playing to his best within a couple of seasons.


hopefully..and the doctors have said if he cant return to rugby there are many other sports he can do....the main thing is for jack to rest and let everything heal properly....


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Look who is home.....


Aww bless him

bet hes loving the pink lol


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> bet hes loving the pink lol


pinks his fav colour...he even wears bright pink rugby boots....


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Im so glad he is home hun, and tell him he looks great, even with the pink. 

Hope you are ok, and if you need anything at all just ask hun xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Soo glad he's home, now with your loving care he'll be out and about in no time. And if rugby is def out of the question just tell him theres more money to be made in football. 
Hubs has asked if he has a bell for him to ring each time he wants something.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Im so glad he is home hun, and tell him he looks great, even with the pink.
> 
> Hope you are ok, and if you need anything at all just ask hun xxx


Thank you Kath...you know i love you loads...though you could do me one thing please.....keep me upto date with James and his football.....xxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad you have him hope, i wish Jack a speedy recovery


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Soo glad he's home, now with your loving care he'll be out and about in no time. And if rugby is def out of the question just tell him theres more money to be made in football.
> Hubs has asked if he has a bell for him to ring each time he wants something.


thank you.....though he is hopeless at football...NOooo dont give jack ideas about the bell....:001_tt2: he just shouts tho i have already started ignoring him!!!!....


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Glad you have him hope, i wish Jack a speedy recovery


Thank you.....all he has done is have me running round...i have had to tell him off already.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OH's lifesavers were his cup, his memory foam pillow, his ipod, a puzzle book, the tv and his slave :smilewinkgrin: 

Jack you behave do everything that is told of you and you will be back up on your feet before you know it, if you dont listen you could put yourself back and live to regret it - OH was in the same boat as you and is now almost back to normal and he didnt have age on his side


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Look who is home.....


I'm so pleased Jack is home. Jack take Tashi's advice mate. Get well soon Jack.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Great news that he's back Michelle - bet he loves the pink wrappings. Must be so embarrasing for him that you have to treat him like a baby though.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm so pleased Jack is home. Jack take Tashi's advice mate. Get well soon Jack.


thanks miss glam...Tashi's advise has been fab...especailly the baby cup...


JoWDC said:


> Great news that he's back Michelle - bet he loves the pink wrappings. Must be so embarrasing for him that you have to treat him like a baby though.


thanks jo....jack loves pink so thought he would have to go for it....yeah your right it is hard...but we are very close....and to be honest i think he is loving the attention....tomorrow we have arranged for his whole rugby team to come....so he will be thrilled....i honestly think he is just so grateful he didnt do more damage....


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks jo....jack loves pink so thought he would have to go for it....yeah your right it is hard...but we are very close....and to be honest i think he is loving the attention....tomorrow we have arranged for his whole rugby team to come....so he will be thrilled....i honestly think he is just so grateful he didnt do more damage....


Just make sure he "holds it in" whilst they are there 'cos he won't want his mates witnessing that. Maybe he can become their lucky mascot whilst he's healing.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thank you.....all he has done is have me running round...i have had to tell him off already.....


Like he'll listen Michelle! He's going to milk this attention for as long as he can


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks miss glam...Tashi's advise has been fab...especailly the baby cup...
> 
> thanks jo....jack loves pink so thought he would have to go for it....yeah your right it is hard...but we are very close....and to be honest i think he is loving the attention....tomorrow we have arranged for his whole rugby team to come....so he will be thrilled....i honestly think he is just so grateful he didnt do more damage....


Your welcome. Seeing that he is home has put a smile on my face now.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Just make sure he "holds it in" whilst they are there 'cos he won't want his mates witnessing that. Maybe he can become their lucky mascot whilst he's healing.


lol...his team had a match last sunday and lost....although jack was upset they had lost...in a way i was pleased as it felt like they needed jack....his coach said he could be water boy...but he couldnt even manage that....


Classyellie said:


> Like he'll listen Michelle! He's going to milk this attention for as long as he can


i have told him off twice now....not seriously but just had to set him straight...we have a home tutor coming this week...but jack think he doesnt have to do education....he will have at least 4 months off school...cant wait for the tutor to start coming....even i might learn something and become very inteligent....


danielled said:


> Your welcome. Seeing that he is home has put a smile on my face now.


glad its put a smile on your face....jack coming home has made me very happy too.....


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> .he will have at least 4 months off school...cant wait for the tutor to start coming....even i might learn something and become very inteligent....


You'll also be down to a size zero with all the running around!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> lol...his team had a match last sunday and lost....although jack was upset they had lost...in a way i was pleased as it felt like they needed jack....his coach said he could be water boy...but he couldnt even manage that....
> 
> i have told him off twice now....not seriously but just had to set him straight...we have a home tutor coming this week...but jack think he doesnt have to do education....he will have at least 4 months off school...cant wait for the tutor to start coming....even i might learn something and become very inteligent....
> 
> glad its put a smile on your face....jack coming home has made me very happy too.....


I'm glad it has made you happy too. I am very happy now too.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> You'll also be down to a size zero with all the running around!


i will be pushing him around in the wheelchair..i will end up looking like popeye!!! lovely.....  


danielled said:


> I'm glad it has made you happy too. I am very happy now too.


glad your happy too miss glam....xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> i will be pushing him around in the wheelchair..i will end up looking like popeye!!! lovely.....
> 
> glad your happy too miss glam....xx


Remember if you want to talk you know where I am.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Remember if you want to talk you know where I am.


thanks danielle...right im off to bed...have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a looooong day....night night ....xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

animallover111 said:


> thanks danielle...right im off to bed...have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a looooong day....night night ....xxxx


Night hun take care and dont forget that call in the night


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thanks danielle...right im off to bed...have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a looooong day....night night ....xxxx


Night hunni - don't forget to buy that bell...
Take care & sweet dreams xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

tashi said:


> Night hun take care and dont forget that call in the night


thanks im on the sofa next to jack...any ideas how many times i might get woken up....???


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> Night hunni - don't forget to buy that bell...
> Take care & sweet dreams xxx


night night lovely lady...sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> night night lovely lady...sweet dreams xxxx


Night night sleep welll.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Night night sleep welll.


night night my miss glam....sweet dreams.....xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

morning everyone......jack slept well last night.....he is still fast asleep....its a nice day here so going to see if i can take him out in his wheelchair......that should be fun!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> morning everyone......jack slept well last night.....he is still fast asleep....its a nice day here so going to see if i can take him out in his wheelchair......that should be fun!!!


I'm glad Jack slept well last night. So did I. I had to get up early for the course. I'm nervous but I should be ok. Keep us updated with Jack.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you danielle......im taking jack out in his wheelchair today..... good luck on your course....hope you enjoy....and let me know how you get on.....xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you danielle......im taking jack out in his wheelchair today..... good luck on your course....hope you enjoy....and let me know how you get on.....xx


Ok will do as soon as I get home. I promise.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

danielled said:


> Ok will do as soon as I get home. I promise.


we will look forward to hearing from you tonight....


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> we will look forward to hearing from you tonight....


I will update on my thread I have some good news ok. Watch this space.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> morning everyone......jack slept well last night.....he is still fast asleep....its a nice day here so going to see if i can take him out in his wheelchair......that should be fun!!!


If Jack slept well then so did you I'm guessing  Good luck Olive with pushing his wheelchair - just don't find any hills!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL at looking like Popeye 

Good news that he slept last night, I hope you got some rest ... sounds as if you're going to need it with the day you got planned.

Enjoy the fresh air xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Good morning michelle, glad to hear jack has had a good nights sleep hun,and i hope the weather stays nice for you to take him out.xxxxxx*


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Good Morning Michelle 

Glad to hear jack slept well hun, hope he enjoys his trip out today. 


xxxxxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies....just got brogan off to school so its just me and jack now.....we are nipping to the shops as jack wants some comfy jogging bottoms.....it will be nice and flat to push him......have to admit im dying to have a go myself in the wheelchair....its such a relief to have him home....he is 100% back to his normal self personality wise....just his injuries to get better.....i just keep thinking how lucky he is.....right off to go get jack ready....i even have to brush his teeth....ewwww..... have a lovely day everyone....xxxxx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Morning lovely ladies....just got brogan off to school so its just me and jack now.....we are nipping to the shops as jack wants some comfy jogging bottoms.....it will be nice and flat to push him......have to admit im dying to have a go myself in the wheelchair....its such a relief to have him home....he is 100% back to his normal self personality wise....just his injuries to get better.....i just keep thinking how lucky he is.....right off to go get jack ready....i even have to brush his teeth....ewwww..... have a lovely day everyone....xxxxx


really glad hes on the mend. cant be fun for him having to rely on you for everything though, bless him. he will think twice about trees from now on though lol

have a nice day out xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> really glad hes on the mend. cant be fun for him having to rely on you for everything though, bless him. he will think twice about trees from now on though lol
> 
> have a nice day out xx


thank you vickie...i actually think he is enjoynig all the attention...he has everyone running round after him....i think this is the easy bit...i think things will change in a few weeks....i think he will get fed up and frustrated....but we will cross that bridge when we come to it.....

hope you have a lovely day too....xxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear he's on the mend michelle..... bet he's embarassed at needing your help  bless him xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Well glad to hear that you have him home, As the poster above says he will be embarassed at having to have you do everything for him, Lads of that age do get embarassed quite easily as I am sure you know.

Anyway, enjoy the walk, Good idea would be to get then dogs harnessed up. Can you imagine the scene, three staffies, a lab and two shapei's towing Jack, hope they don't get stopped, and don't forget the L plates.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> thank you vickie...i actually think he is enjoynig all the attention...he has everyone running round after him....i think this is the easy bit...i think things will change in a few weeks....i think he will get fed up and frustrated....but we will cross that bridge when we come to it.....
> 
> hope you have a lovely day too....xxx


if you lived closer i would come and take him out for the day or something, to give you a break. he will get bored in a couple of weeks. he will have itchy arms too and cant do anything about it.....:cursing: that face will come out a lot lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great to hear he had a good nights sleep - I hope that means you did to 

Enjoy your trip out in the wheel chair, I'm sure Jack will love all the attention.

Keep strong the fustration will kick in, in a few weeks, for you all and you'll need the patience of a saint 
It's so good to know you have such supportive parents.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Enjoy your day with Jack Michelle - maybe you should rig a harness up to the dogs and they can pull him


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How did the trip out in the wheel chair go?

Did you have a good day out and get Jack what he wanted?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Freyja said:


> How did the trip out in the wheel chair go?
> 
> Did you have a good day out and get Jack what he wanted?


Hiya Hun

Im afraid michelle cannot answer you as she has been BANNED!!! 

I will certainly be keeping in touch with her so if u want to pass on your regards then let me know.

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Hiya Hun
> 
> Im afraid michelle cannot answer you as she has been BANNED!!!
> 
> ...


Oh no. It's a good job I have her email address.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

danielled said:


> Oh no. It's a good job I have her email address.


She would love to hear from you hun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

kath123 said:


> She would love to hear from you hun.


I'm going to email her tomorrow.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Hiya Hun
> 
> Im afraid michelle cannot answer you as she has been BANNED!!!
> 
> ...


What?!?!? why???

oh wait, better not ask that or i'll get banned 

poor michelle, she probably found this place so much of an escape from it all... I hope she'll be back 

lots of people I like have been banned, it's absoloutely ridiculous, what the hell is going on?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Get with the in-crowd. It's a bitter pill to swallow sometimes but you'll be safe then


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Michelle is one of my best friends. I have her email so will email her tomorrow me thinks.


----------



## Lucky Star (Oct 7, 2009)

*Could someone who has contact with her keep us updated as to jacks condition? has she got a permanent ban??*


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Just an update from michelle for her FRIENDS. 

Jack is ok and he had a good nigts sleep last night. 

If any of her "FRIENDS" would like an update on michelle or jack please can you pm me. 

Thanks 
Kath xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

All i am saying is     

Hope Jack is ok. xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello everyone...well jack has survived a week with me looking after him......sadly his right arm isnt healing well...so he will need more surgery...a metal plate to keep the bones in place.....his left arm seems to be healing ok..and we wont know anything about his back till he has another ct scan......jacks been having home education....its only 2hours a day but its one to one so he wont fall behind....we go back to the hospital next tuesday so we will know more then....

I just want to say a huge thank you to everyone of you who has kept in touch...while i have been away.....you all know who you are....thank you again....love michelle,jack and brogan...xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad Jack's improving Michelle....hopefully he'll be back on his feet in no time  xxxxx


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, 

Sorry to hear he needs more surgery. Glad his left arm seems to be healing well. He's lucky to have such a fab Mum. 

How are you faring up? Sorry I've not been about much recently when you have done so much to help me with my driving. I'm always thinking of you and Jack though. 

Keep strong and happy. 

Xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Michelle so nice to see you back  Sorry to hear that Jack needs another op, glad to hear his other arm is healing well though, lets hope he is back to his normal self real soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Its good to have you back xxxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The poor kid  Is he in high spirits or is he in a lot of pain? Must be horrible for you too.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> Glad Jack's improving Michelle....hopefully he'll be back on his feet in no time  xxxxx


Thank you Angel....xxx


kayz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry to hear he needs more surgery. Glad his left arm seems to be healing well. He's lucky to have such a fab Mum.
> 
> ...


Hello thank you so much.....love ya loads...xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Glad to see you back hun, the forum is not the same without you.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

eugh not more surgery 

look on the bright side though......wouldnt be nice without the surgery.
chins up, laugh it off as best you all can


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome back - hope jack improves soon xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Hi Michelle so nice to see you back  Sorry to hear that Jack needs another op, glad to hear his other arm is healing well though, lets hope he is back to his normal self real soon xxxxxxx


Hi Vikki....thanks....we were told he might need more surgery as his right arm was worse than the left.....but to be honest having the plate put in...will keep the broken bones together...its just going back to hospital that we are dreading but hopefully he will only be in a couple of days....xxx


Spaniel mad said:


> Its good to have you back xxxxx


Thank you Ria.....its nice to be here....xxxx


Biawhiska said:


> The poor kid  Is he in high spirits or is he in a lot of pain? Must be horrible for you too.


To be honest he was fine no pain at all until saturday...and i honestly think its because jack wont rest...he has done too much....he just wont keep still....the hospital have given him so strong pain killers so he isnt in pain...but then because he cant feel anything he is trying to do things as normal....so i have been nasty and not giving him any tablets since yesterday....yep im a nasty mum but at least he isnt using his arms...


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Glad to see you back hun, the forum is not the same without you.


Thank Kath.....you know how much i am grateful to you...you have been fab....xxxx


vickie1985 said:


> eugh not more surgery
> 
> look on the bright side though......wouldnt be nice without the surgery.
> chins up, laugh it off as best you all can


oh we have had some laughs in our house since jack came home.....  


suzy93074 said:


> Welcome back - hope jack improves soon xxx


Thanks suze....xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Bet Jack's glad your back on here now


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Bet Jack's glad your back on here now


Yeah he can have some peace now lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome back michelle hope everything is ok xx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Bet Jack's glad your back on here now


lol....he said earlier thats it im off to stay at grandma's because you will be on "the forum" all day and not look after me..... 


Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah he can have some peace now lol


 think i am doing his head in...tho he does like to keep me busy!!!


sequeena said:


> Welcome back michelle hope everything is ok xx


Hi sequeena...thanks good to be back....would be nice to say iv been laying on a beach in some hot country....NO chance tho....xxxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Hi sequeena...thanks good to be back....would be nice to say iv been laying on a beach in some hot country....NO chance tho....xxxxx


There's kids for you PMSL


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Michelle, nice to see you back, shame about jack, but your are being great, and yes Jack must learn to rest and not over do things. thinking of you all.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> There's kids for you PMSL


I feel like i have a new baby in the house with jack.....


brackensmom said:


> Hi Michelle, nice to see you back, shame about jack, but your are being great, and yes Jack must learn to rest and not over do things. thinking of you all.


Thank you Nicci.....its nice to be back.....thank you...xxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Michelle, welcome back xx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Welcome back Michelle i've missed ya hun.I hope Jack gets sorted soon hun.xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Michelle you've been a good friend to me when i've been down, you've alway's been there for me!. Hope you know i'm here for you anytime. X


----------

